
Israel Passes Anti-Boycott Law: This Week in Online Tyranny - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/israel_passes_anti-boycott_law_this_week_in_online.php#.Th4FI_eFemE.hackernews
======
tshtf
It's already a US law:

[http://www.bis.doc.gov/complianceandenforcement/antiboycottc...](http://www.bis.doc.gov/complianceandenforcement/antiboycottcompliance.htm)

~~~
teilo
To be clear, the US law is very similar, but not quite the same. It penalizes
US individuals or corporations by denying them tax benefits if they engage in
a boycott against Israel or Israeli companies.

The Israeli law, on the other hand, removes freedom of speech protections for
boycotts against Israel, allowing anyone to sue the person or entity engaging
in the boycott.

The Israeli law is worse, but both are outrageous.

